# Buggy science/py-scipy port.



## astroman (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi I have recently installed the new FreeBSD 9.1 OS and installed all of the software from the newest ports. I am having trouble building the science/py-scipy port, the compiler chows out:

```
scipy/interpolate/src/_interpolate.cpp:164:59: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*' [-Wwrite-strings]
error: Command "g++46 -DNDEBUG -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include/pth -O2 -pipe -Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc46 -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -Iscipy/interpolate/src -I/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/numpy/core/include -I/usr/local/include/python2.7 -c scipy/interpolate/src/_interpolate.cpp -o build/temp.freebsd-9.1-RELEASE-amd64-2.7/scipy/interpolate/src/_interpolate.o" failed with exit status 1
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/science/py-scipy.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/science/py-scipy.
```
Any suggestions would be welcome


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2013)

What's in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2013)

> ```
> -I/usr/local/include/pth
> ```



Could this be another one of those PTH problems?


----------

